# Website düsterer bzw. "böser" gestalten



## wopwop (24. April 2011)

Hi, ich hoffe ich poste das jetzt im richtigen Bereich, ansonsten bitte verschieben liebe Moderatoren 

Es geht um folgendes: Ich betreibe ein kleines Browsergame, das Design steht soweit auch, jedoch ist es viel zu brav/kindgerecht geworden. Ich würde das Spiel gern etwas düsterer anlegen. Dafür brauche ich Tipps, was ich verändern muss.

Allen voran denke ich das das Logo verändert werden müsste, und auch das Hintergrundbild. Eventuell mit tropfendem Blut, o.Ä.

Irgendwie bin ich mit meinen Grafik-Kentnissen auch nicht viel weiter gekommen, als der jetztige Stand (und das hat schon sehr lange gedauert bis es halbwegs zusammengepasst hat).

URL zur Hauptseite: www.phantom-battle.de

das background-image tagsüber:
http://www.phantom-battle.de/pb/Bilder/backgrounds/outside_background2.jpg
nachts:
http://www.phantom-battle.de/pb/Bilder/backgrounds/outside_background.jpg

das jetztige Logo ist folgendes:






Ich finde im Zusammenwirken ist die Seite einfach viel zu kindgerecht, das wird dem eigentlichen Sinn des Spiels nicht gerecht. Eventuell sind auch die Buttons, die ich erstellt habe mit Schuld?

Wär nett, wenn mir jemand Tipps geben könnte, was ich verändern muss, um dem Spiel einen düstereren Touch zu geben 

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Robert


----------



## XxbambamxX (24. April 2011)

Hi
Erstmal vorweg: Ich bin absolut kein Profi was diese Sache angeht habe aber grosse Spielerfahrung 
Alles was ich hier schreibe ist nicht böse gemeint sondern soll als hilfe dienen (darf also auch ignoriert werden ^^)

Abgesehen davon weiss ich auch wie schwer es ist etwas zu gestalten, da ich mich auch schon an das Thema herangewagt habe.

Nun zur Kritik: 

Ich habe deine Website angeschaut und folgendes festgestellt(bei Nacht):
Der graue Rand den ich auf meinem 16:9 Bildschirm habe ist definitiv zu hell und passt deshalb nicht (Bild bis zum rand, Übergang usw..? Das ganze hat schlicht und einfach zu viel Licht! Pechschwarz bitte =D

Das Logo mit der orangenen Farbe bringt noch einmal licht und der Geist sieht zu freundlich/Hilflos aus! Besseres Beispiel: http://www.google.ch/imgres?imgurl=...page=1&ndsp=38&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0&tx=51&ty=64
Gleiches gilt für den Pfeil. Des Weiteren scheinenä mir die Häuser zu hoch, das Dach zu wenig flach und die Kanten zu gerade. (wenn ich mit Horrorfilmen vergleiche )

Der Horizont ist für meinen geschmak zu weit forne, die Grabsteine zu klar auf einer Linie. Und auch hier wieder: zu gerade Kanten (aus meiner Sicht ^^)

Positiv aufgefallen dagegen ist mir die Katze mit den leuchtenden Augen! 

Die weisse Schrift verharmlost das ganze noch einmal (versuchs doch mal mit nem Giftgrün oder einem dunklen, satten Rot.

Die buttons sind zu hell geraten und (wie hätte es auch ander sein können ) Die kanten zu gerade.
(evt. kannst du bei den buttons den passenden Ausschnitt des  Hintergrundbildes einfügen und dann die kannte verwittert gestalten...?)

Selbst die Schrift ICH WILL MITSPUKEN erinnert mit Rot-Weiss eher an ein Candy-shop Werbeplakat.

Auch das grüne "Kostenlos und werbefrei" passt nicht wirklich.
Wenn du Erfahrung in Webprogrammierung hast könntest du vielleicht sogar von zeit zu zeit einen Blitz zucken lassen oder die Katze mit den Augen Funkeln lassen.

So das wars^^ ich hoffe meine harte Kritik hat dir weitergeholfen und ich wünsche dir viel erfolg und dudurchhaltevermögen für die nächste Zeit.

Gruss Bambam


----------



## wopwop (25. April 2011)

Hallo, vielen Dank für deine Kritik!

Ich merk schon, da spielen viele Sachen zusammen, ich werd mal versuchen es nach und nach anzugehen.

Ehrlich gesagt die Idee mit dem schwarzen Hintergrund hatte ich auch schon, das werde ich als erstes probieren. Das die "Ich will mitspuken Schrift" nicht recht reinpasst, hab ich mir schon gedacht. Da wär wohl was mit tropfendem Blut angebracht (hab schon ein Tut gefunden dafür).

Das Backgroundimage hab ich als einziges von der Seite nicht selbst erstellt, sondern aus OpenClipart, ich habe nur den Rand ausgefranst. Somit kann ich da die Sichtlinien nicht beeinflussen. Eventuell finde ich aber noch eine passendere Vorlage.

Das restliche Design hab ich aber komplett selbst verzapft 

Deine Idee mit dem Aufblitzen hab ich auch schon gehabt, dazu hab ich bereits folgendes erstellt (noch nicht integriert):
http://www.phantom-battle.de/pb/Bilder/backgrounds/outside_katze.gif

Die Katze soll auf einen komplett schwarzen Teil des Hintergrundbildes gelegt werden, sie blitzt alle 20 sek kurz rot auf.

Hatte es schonmal kurz drin aber fand es dann doch nicht so passend, denn das Nachtbild hat ja bereits eine Katze.

Die Buttons muss ich mir nochmal vornehmen. Am Besten wärs aber, wenn ich da nur farblich was machen könnte, ist halt alles schon pixelgenau ins Design eingefügt...

Und mit der weißen Schrift in grün oder rot ist auch ne gute Idee, werd mal probieren wie gut man das noch lesen kann. Wills halt auch nicht zu bunt machen (ist es ja jetzt schon).

Vielen Dank soweit, werd mal sehen, was ich davon allein umsetzen kann, oder ob ich da doch mal Hilfe brauche. Bin leider auch nicht so der Grafik-Pro 

Achja @ BamBam: Welchen Pfeil meinst du?

Hat noch jemand Vorschläge? Das Phantom-Battle-Logo oben da hab ich auch vorhergehende Versionen ohne den gelben Rand, der Geist ist aber immer drin, eventuell kann man den irgendwie böser aussehen lassen?!

mit besten Grüßen,
Robert


----------



## ink (25. April 2011)

Moin
Kritik hab ich ne Menge, aber bin beim Satz "Eventuell mit tropfendem Blut" schon hängengeblieben.
Dies nutz ich mal als kleinen Denkansatz und liefer dir keine Tips zu einzelnen Sachen.

Welche Zielgruppe hast du?
Wieso diese Bildsprache?
Warum so viele optische Effekte und Symbole? 
usw usf

Du darfst gerne recherchieren und schauen wie es andere machen, analysieren warum es funktioniert oder eben nicht funktioniert.
Danach für dich selber überlegen, wie und was das Richtige für dein Spiel wäre.
Nun wählst du deine Bildsprache (ich weiß warum du die jetzigen "Bilder" verwendet hast, Asoziationsketten...).
Denk dran, weniger ist mehr. Auch die beste Horrorfilmmusik besteht aus 3 Akkorden.

Und zum Schluß frage dich ob du wirklich zusätzlich tropfendes Blut brauchst?!

Beste


----------



## wopwop (25. April 2011)

ink hat gesagt.:


> Welche Zielgruppe hast du?



Jugendliche und Erwachsene



ink hat gesagt.:


> Wieso diese Bildsprache?



Ich arbeite viel mit den freien Grafiken aus OpenClipart, da diese an keinerlei Rechte geknüpft sind, und ich sie nach Belieben verändern kann. Clipart steht natürlich für einen comicartigen Grafikcharakter. Das meintest du doch mit Bildsprache, oder?



ink hat gesagt.:


> Warum so viele optische Effekte und Symbole?



Ich nehme deine Kritik natürlich an, aber andere Seiten schaffen es auch mit einem Füllhorn an grafischen Spielereien gut auszusehen. Ich glaube das wird von einem solchen Spiel auch erwartet, das alles blitzt und blinkt. Das Spiel soll sich schließlich selbst auch nicht zu ernst nehmen. 

Ein gutes Beispiel:
http://de.ageofmagic.net/

Das sieht Klasse aus, und wahrt trotzdem den Comic-Look.

Das ist auch mein erstes größeres Projekt, bin noch auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Stil.
Zu der blutigen Schrift: Das war halt meine Idee um es düsterer zu machen. Du hast natürlich recht, das man nicht einfach verschiedene Ansätze durcheinander würfeln sollte. Es schein mir leichter einen Themenmix zu generieren. schwarzer Hintergrund = düster, blutige Schrift = Horrorfilm-Touch.

Vielen Dank für deine Kritik! ;-)


----------



## wopwop (26. April 2011)

Hi, ich hab mich rangesetzt und einiges überarbeitet!

Die Änderungen:

- Schriften in giftgrün (#00EE00)
- Hintergrundfarbe schwarz (dafür musste ich das Tages- bzw. Nachthintergrundbild natürlich entsprechen überarbeiten
- main-Logo in grün gestaltet und einen Wassereffekt über das Phantom gelegt
- Buttons grün, Hovereffekte farblich abgeschächt (weniger satte Farben)
- Hovereffekt bei aktiven Button entfernt (zuviel sinnlose Spielerei)
- Die Schrift "Ich will mitspuken" grün eingefärbt und mit einem leichten Wassereffekt unterlegt

Ich finde die Seite wirkt jetzt stimmiger, vorallem weil nicht mehr soviel bunte Farben (Candybar) gemixt sind. Wie sehr ihr das?

Beste Grüße, wopwop


----------



## XxbambamxX (26. April 2011)

Der Amateur meldet sich mal wieder :
Auf mich wirkt die Sache jetzt definitiv besser =)
Zufrieden geben würde ich mich in deiner Position noch immer nicht.
Das grün erscheint schon besser. Allerdings würde ich eine dickere Schrift wählen, da das Grün im moment (zumindest für mich) nicht ausreichende Lesbarkeit besitzt.
Zudem wirkt das gesamtbild für meinen Geschmack immernoch zu hell.
Evt könntest du das gesamte Hintergrundbild abdunkeln...?

Dann wären da natürlich immernoch die unverwitterten Grabsteine, zuhohen Häuser usw^^
Aber für den Anfang sieht das doch ganz toll aus.

Kleine Bemerkung am Schluss: Da du den angeklickten Button nun grün hast würde ich die Orangene-Umramung beim drüberfahren wegnehmen. Das beisst sich irgendwie zu fest 

mfg


----------



## wopwop (27. April 2011)

Hi, ich fänd es gut, wenn dus dir bei Tag nochmal ansehen würdest! Das andere Hintergrundbild geht jetzt besser ins schwarz über imo! Ist aber halt auch etwas sanfter vom Thema her!


EDIT:
Hab die Schrift mal etwas verändert, die Hovereffekte bei den Buttons angepasst (dezentes grün), das Nachtbild hab ich auch etwas bearbeitet (weniger Licht, mehr Kontrast).


----------



## wopwop (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo, was sagt ihr jetzt dazu?


----------



## Zack (24. Mai 2011)

Das soll jetzt nicht böse gemeint sein aber,
sorry bei der Seite bekomme ich Augenkrebs. Ich finde es zwar nett das du son Browsergame baust, aber vom Design lass lieber die Finger. 

Wichtigeste Punkte:
- Diesen riesen runden Ecken sind häßlich
- Die Navi sieht grauenhaft aus
- Der Login ist einfach nur hingeklatscht
- Das Aussehen ist in sich nicht stimmig, passt nicht und sieht aus wie mit paint in 5 miuten gebaut

Schau dir mal paar moderne Seite an oder schau deviantart.com nach paar Ideen. Ich kann dir sagen das ich dein Browsergame niemals spielen würde weil ich jedesmal wenn die Seite aufgeht das grauen vor diesem unansehnlichen Design bekomme.

Vorschlag: da du das ja anscheinend langfristig betreiben möchtest und früher oder später wahrscheinlich auch bissel Geld mit der Seite verdienen, empfehle ich dir 50 - 100 € zu investieren und dir einen semiprofessionellen Designer an land ziehst. Der sollte dir dann eine ansehnliche Seite bauen bei der man nicht gleich wieder den Schließen Button betätigen will.


----------



## ink (24. Mai 2011)

Zack hat gesagt.:


> Vorschlag: da du das ja anscheinend langfristig betreiben möchtest und früher oder später wahrscheinlich auch bissel Geld mit der Seite verdienen, empfehle ich dir 50 - 100 € zu investieren und dir einen semiprofessionellen Designer an land ziehst.


Und du glaubst das führt zu Zufriedenheit?
Ein solcher Ratschlag gräbt professionellen Designern das Wasser ab, führt zu Lohndumping und dem Verfall von Design als Ästhetik an sich, da so "subprofessionelle" Dreikäsehochs meist nur an einem Buch vorbei gegangen sind, anstatt die Nase reinzustecken und keine Leidenschaft oder Stilempfinden besitzen.

Beste


----------



## Zack (24. Mai 2011)

Ich kenne genug subprofessionelle Designer die es können. Subprofessionelle weil keinerlei Ausbildung vorhanden ist aber eben mit Leidenschaft und lange Erfahrung. Die können dann durchaus mit Ergebnissen von Designstudios mithalten!

Ich glaub btw. nicht das er sich einen professionellen Designer leisten kann.

Mfg


----------



## wopwop (25. Mai 2011)

Zack hat gesagt.:


> - Der Login ist einfach nur hingeklatscht



Also bei mir im Firefox passt alles, in Chrome ist es leider etwas nach oben versetzt, was ich aber noch nicht beheben konnte.



Zack hat gesagt.:


> Vorschlag: da du das ja anscheinend langfristig betreiben möchtest und früher oder später wahrscheinlich auch bissel Geld mit der Seite verdienen, empfehle ich dir 50 - 100 € zu investieren und dir einen semiprofessionellen Designer an land ziehst. Der sollte dir dann eine ansehnliche Seite bauen bei der man nicht gleich wieder den Schließen Button betätigen will.



Also an Geld verdienen denke ich momentan überhaupt nicht. Die anderen Kritikpunkte werd ich mir mal ansehen, ob ich sie verbessern kann.

@ ink: Für nen professionellen Designer werde ich mit diesem Projekt definitiv kein Geld ausgeben. Eigentlich will ich am Liebsten sowieso alles allein machen. Wie gesagt, es geht mir nicht um Geld verdienen


----------



## ink (25. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen
Ich finde es super dass du alles allein machen willst, das ist überaus lobenswert.
Wenn du konkrete Fragen hast, stelle sie jederzeit.

@OT
Und damit es klar ist, es geht mir nicht darum dass du/er/sie/es einen professionellen Designer beauftragen sollst oder eben nicht, sondern lediglich um diesen "Tip" an sich.
Damit ist das Thema auch erledigt


----------



## wopwop (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo, was haltet ihr jetzt davon?


----------



## Pedro1989 (23. Juni 2011)

ich find es sieht nicht besonders professionell aus, aber das kann und soll es ja auch nicht! sieht ansonsten ganz nett aus  weiter so....


----------



## wopwop (21. Dezember 2011)

Hab nun internen und externen Bereich komplett überarbeitet. Würde mich über Kritik freuen!

Ciao
Robert


----------



## Joe (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

Hast du nen Testacc wo man mal reinschauen kann?
Bei den Screenshots fällt auf das diese, je nach Auflösung, nicht scroollbar sind.
Ingame finde ich deine Navi sehr überladen (sehe ja nur die Screens grad). Möglicherweisse kann man sowas nach links und rechts umlagern.
Zur Grafik allgemein finde ich es persönlich sehr kinderbuch-komikhaft. Das ist keine Beleidigung! Ich selbst kann rein garnicht zeichnen 
Ich erkenne eine Liniare Führung im comichaften Stil. Denkbar wöre es aber auch es zu mischen. Etwas feineres "Webdesign" und dennoch Comicstil im Content.
Ich für mein Teil denke das ein üblicheres Webdesign evtl mehr Proffessionalität vermittelt. Das gelingt mir selbst auch noch nicht so  (siehe Profil HP).

Ich vermisse etwas an Schatten zb Border-Shaddow.
Schwer zu sagen was nich so passt ich glaub in diesen Stil kann man nicht viel rausholen.
Wie wäre es mit einen realen düsteren Hintergrund in Comicstil retuschiert (sagt man das so?) und dazu evtl webübliche Contenboxen mit Schatten die Frblich zum Hintergrund passen.

Bevor ich nun mit meinem Halbwissen total zerede, für den Stil gehts aber düster ists nicht.

wirklich freundliche Grüsse Joe.


----------



## wopwop (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo hab vergessen zu schreiben, dass das düster wirklich eher auf die Anfangsbeiträge bezogen war (d.h. Stand Anfang 2011). Im Prinzip finde ich es ganz in Ordnung jetzt, wobei natürlich noch Verbesserungsbedarf ist, ich aber nicht das gesamte Konzept umschmeißen will.

Hab dir mal die Logindaten für einen Testaccount per PM geschickt!

Kannst ja mal reinschauen und dann noch was zum InGamebereich schreiben 

P.S. hab mir mal eben deine Seite angesehen... mir ist als erstes der Schreibfehler bei "Charakter" aufgefallen, ansonsten siehts ganz gut aus, wobei mir etwas zuviel Text ist bzw. zuviel als Link u zuwenig Bilder. Die blaue E-Mailadresse unten auf der Startseite kann man nur schwer lesen.

Viele Grüße,

Robert


----------



## Joe (22. Dezember 2011)

Also hab mir nun dein Game mal in Action angeschaut. Es ist durchgängig in diesem Stil gehalten und ist sogar stimmig. Ich täte das jetzt auch nicht alles über den Haufen werfen und es komplett umgestalten. Du hast da ja nun dein Style gefunden und die User haben sich ja sicher auch daran gewöhnt. Von daher will ich da garnicht weiter kritisieren. Was da noch verbesserungswürdig ist sieht man sicher mit der Zeit. Solche Projekte wachsen ja auch nach und nach.



> P.S. hab mir mal eben deine Seite angesehen... mir ist als erstes der Schreibfehler bei "Charakter" aufgefallen, ansonsten siehts ganz gut aus, wobei mir etwas zuviel Text ist bzw. zuviel als Link u zuwenig Bilder. Die blaue E-Mailadresse unten auf der Startseite kann man nur schwer lesen.


Ups, das muss ich mal ändern (Charakter). Die Mail unten kommt eh ganz weg. Ist ein überflüssiges Bleibsel aus den Anfangstagen des Projektes.
Zum Thema Text und Bilder haben unsere Projekte oftmals das selbe Problem: der fehlende Grafiker/Designer. Solange dabei nix rumkommt kann man sich schlecht nen Grafiker leisten.
In meinen Fall werden erstmal die Spielelemente ausgebaut so das es komplett spielbar ist. Erst dann kann man evtl einen Grafiker finden, welcher bereit wäre die Grafiken vorab zu stellen und dann gewinnanteilig bezahlt wird. Bilder Items usw kommen also erst später.

Gruss Joe.


----------



## wopwop (24. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht möchte nochmal jemand was schreiben? Habe den Hintergrund überarbeitet!


----------



## Another (25. Januar 2012)

Ohne das Spiel gesehen zu haben gehe ich hier nur auf das Bild im Hintergrund ein.
An sich find ich den Stil und die Stimmung die dein Bild erzeugen soll gut, nur an der Umsetzung haperts IMO noch. 

Das ungewisse ist es, was einen schaudern lässt. So würde ich Richtung 50'er Jahre Horrorfilme tendieren. Leichte Unschärfe in der Ferne, einige scharfe Details im Vordergrund, Kriselfilter und ggf. nur 95% den S/W-look. Zudem sollten die Ränder rund um das Bild schwarz sein, damit der Übergang auf jedem Monitor gleichmäßig erscheint.

gl&hf,
Another


----------



## mklein (30. Januar 2012)

Mir gefällts ganz gut! Ok man sieht, dass die Website nicht von einer Top-professionellen Web-Agentur gemacht ist, aber für ne non-professional site sieht es echt gut aus!


----------



## wopwop (6. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Kritik und die Anregung mit dem Hintergrundbild!



Another hat gesagt.:


> Ohne das Spiel gesehen zu haben gehe ich hier nur auf das Bild im Hintergrund ein.
> An sich find ich den Stil und die Stimmung die dein Bild erzeugen soll gut, nur an der Umsetzung haperts IMO noch.



Darf ich die von dir bearbeitete Version verwenden? Habs testweise mal eingebunden (Qualität hab ich etwas verringert, weil 300kb doch etwas viel sind)




mklein hat gesagt.:


> Mir gefällts ganz gut! Ok man sieht, dass die Website nicht von einer Top-professionellen Web-Agentur gemacht ist, aber für ne non-professional site sieht es echt gut aus!



Kannst du festmachen, woran das liegt? Was machen die professionellen Seiten anders? Ich hab mir schon etliche angesehen, aber so richtig drauf kommen, tu ich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Another (6. Februar 2012)

wopwop hat gesagt.:


> Darf ich die von dir bearbeitete Version verwenden? Habs testweise mal eingebunden (Qualität hab ich etwas verringert, weil 300kb doch etwas viel sind)



Kannste haben.


----------



## wopwop (6. Februar 2012)

Another hat gesagt.:


> Kannste haben.



Danke! Hab im Vordergrund den Header überarbeitet, gut so, oder wirkt es jetzt grafikmäßig überladen?


----------



## Another (7. Februar 2012)

Ich finds von absolut ausreichend, weniger ist oft mehr. Alles wie immer subjektiv.


----------



## wopwop (7. Februar 2012)

Another hat gesagt.:


> Ich finds von absolut ausreichend, weniger ist oft mehr. Alles wie immer subjektiv.



Meinst du damit vorher wars besser? Ich glaub in dem Satz fehlt irgendwo ein Wort


----------



## Another (7. Februar 2012)

Streich das "von", dann passt es wieder. ;D


----------



## tombe (7. Februar 2012)

Was ich noch ein bisschen störend finde sind die Links am oberen Rand.

Wie wäre es wenn du diese z.B. in weiß oder einem hellen grau schreiben würdest und dann den Hintergrund auch in schwarz.
Der Text des jeweiligen Link wäre dann gut zu lesen aber der Hintergrund würde zum Rest der Seite passen.

Dann würde ich auch bei allen die gleiche Schriftart, -größe und -formatierung wählen!


----------



## wopwop (7. Februar 2012)

An der Leiste oben arbeite ich seit gestern noch. Hast recht so richtig klasse ist es momentan noch nicht


----------



## wopwop (19. März 2012)

Hallo, ich hab einiges überarbeitet.

Die Button-Navigation habe ich abgeschafft und durch eine Link-Navigation ersetzt. Die Seite habe ich insgesamt um 150 Pixel in Länge und Höhe vergrößert.

Die News habe ich auf 5 im Außenbereich begrenzt.

Es gefällt mir ganz gut, aber irgendwie wirkt der wenige Text etwas deplaziert.

Sollte ich eventuell das Registrierungsformular schon auf der Infoseite mit unterbringen?

Bekannte/bestehende Probleme sind noch:

- das IFRAME
- Seite scrollt nicht komplett (kann ich nicht so leicht ändern weil der Hintergrund des Content DIVs einen Farbverlauf hat -> ich denke aber weiter drüber nach


Das Ingamedesign habe ich auch überarbeitet. Wers mal testen möchte:

Spielername: test
Passwort: testify

Würde mich über weitere Kritik freuen 


P.S. ein weiteres Problem, dass ich habe, ist dass es zu wenig Spieler gibt. Twitter und Facebook Account habe ich schon, auch in diversen Toplisten ist das Spiel vertreten, aber so richtig anlaufen tut es trotzdem nicht...

Habt ihr Tipps wie ich das ändern kann?


----------



## Joe (19. März 2012)

Hallo wopwop.

Finde es insgesamt schon weit stimmiger als vor einiger Zeit. 
Das Problem des fehlenden Textes kann man zb durch Designelemente, Pics oder Shortnews abändern. Für ein Browsergame ist es ein intressanter Stil allerdings auch anders wie meist.
Bei meinen Recherchen zu Gamedesign bin ich auf diese Seite gestossen: http://gamesitetemplates.com/photoshop-templates/fantasy/medieval/cat_5.html
Vieleicht gibt dir das neue Inputs und Ideen. Vom Preis (soweit ich das überblicke) sind sie gegenüber einen Designer/2D Artist unschlagbar günstig.

Browsergames werden zunehmend proffesionell vermarktet um dort mithalten zu können bräuchte es nicht nur die Idee sondern auch die Gestaltung. Zunehmend geht es in Richtung 3D. Ich persönlich halte nix von den 3D-Gedöns und die Abzock-Spiele, jedoch müsste man sich irgendwo dazwischen versuchen zu platzieren. Es gibt mehr und mehr Top100 Seiten welche die älteren Portale im GoogleRanking nach hinten verschieben. In den neuen Top100 Listen sind jedoch nur die proffesionellen Games dabei. Dort kann man als Hobbybetreiber kaum mithalten.

Zu der Werbung: Ich bin nicht sicher ob du wirklich deine potenziellen Spieler an andere Spiele verlieren willst und das für wahrscheinlich nur Centkram. Ich würde mir das überlegen denn Werbung zielt darauf ab diese Spieler von dir zu gewinnen. Da sind Partnerprogramme effektiver schau dir mal Superclix an 

Gut das klingt jetzt alles eher unschön wie ichs beschrieben habe , soll abe wirklich eher konstruktiv sein 

Mfg Joe.


----------



## wopwop (19. März 2012)

Danke für deine Einschätzung!

Zu der Werbung: Das ist superclix-Werbung... habe nur etwas verschleiert, damit Sie auch Adblock-Usern angezeigt wird. Ums verdienen gehts gar nicht, hätte nur gern das Geld wieder rein, wass die Seite an Hosting kostet.

Und du hast recht, bei 3d kann man als Amateur nicht mithalten. Ich finde aber auch, dass grad Casualspiele im Kommen sind. Siehe Facebook zB, das läuft also auch noch.

Geld ausgeben für Design möchte ich nicht, ist schließlich nur ein Hobby


----------

